# Abnahme der UV Strahlung unter Wasser?



## martin karstens (1. März 2008)

Weiß jemand wie stark die UV Strahlung durch Wasser reduziert wird ( in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertiefe) ?
Es wird ja gesagt nach 50 cm Wassertiefe braucht man die Folie nicht mehr extra gegen die UV Strahlung schützen. Gibt es da auch genauere Zahlen?
Martin


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2008)

*AW: Abnahme der UV Strahlung unter Wasser?*

Also, soweit ich weis, sagt man, das bei 50cm Wassertiefe noch etwa 75% UV Starlung ankommt - allerdings: hängt dies auch von der Wassertrübung ab ... denk ich


----------



## chromis (1. März 2008)

*AW: Abnahme der UV Strahlung unter Wasser?*

Hi,

Joachim's Vermutung stimmt. Die tatsächliche Eindringtiefe hängt weniger vom Medium Wasser ab als von der organischen Belastung des Wasser, bzw. der Trübung ab.  Deshalb lieber ein wenig vorsichtig mit ungeschützter Folie oder gleich Kautschukfolie verwenden.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (1. März 2008)

*AW: Abnahme der UV Strahlung unter Wasser?*

Hiho, 
ich habe mal einen wissenschaftlichen Bericht gelesen dort stand : In 50 cm Wassertiefe kommen noch über 60 Prozent der UV-B-Strahlen und sogar 85 Prozent der UV-A-Strahlen an.

Dabei ging es um Sonnenbrand bei Teichfischen.

In den arktischen Meeren ist wirksame UV-Strahlung sogar noch in vierzig Meter Tiefe messbar. 

Also nicht in Sicherheit wiegen ...

Axel


----------



## martin karstens (1. März 2008)

*AW: Abnahme der UV Strahlung unter Wasser?*

Man klasse, das ging ja sehr schnell! 
Vielen Dank an Joachim, Rainer und Axel.
Werde das Thema ernst nehmen! Schönes Weekend, 
Martin


----------

